# [solved] Problems with emerge nvidia-drivers

## haukew

Hello!

Today i tried emerging the nvidia-drivers, and they seem to work - partially.

At the moment i am writing from firefox, but i get no glx-support. 

Running glxinfo prints out:

```
glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

the emerge-error is:

```
emerge nvidia-drivers

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629 to /

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0.run MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0.run RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0.run SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0.run SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0.run size ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0.run ;-) ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.18-gentoo-r3

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 1.0-9629..............................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Converting Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make CC=gcc  KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv modules

make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (            \

echo;                                                           \

echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";      \

echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \

echo;                                                           \

/bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions

rm -f /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3/Module.symvers

           is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv

echo \#define NV_COMPILER \"`gcc -v 2>&1 | tail -n 1`\" > /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv_compiler.h

  gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=i686 -ffreestanding -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -fno-common -msoft-float -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNVRM -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=9629  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_IRQ_HANDLER_WITH_PTREGS_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_OLD_MM_KGDB_BREAKPOINT_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c

  gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv-vm.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=i686 -ffreestanding -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -fno-common -msoft-float -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNVRM -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=9629  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_IRQ_HANDLER_WITH_PTREGS_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_OLD_MM_KGDB_BREAKPOINT_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_vm)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c

  gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-agp.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=i686 -ffreestanding -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -fno-common -msoft-float -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNVRM -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=9629  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_IRQ_HANDLER_WITH_PTREGS_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_OLD_MM_KGDB_BREAKPOINT_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_agp)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c

  gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-interface.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=i686 -ffreestanding -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -fno-common -msoft-float -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNVRM -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=9629  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_IRQ_HANDLER_WITH_PTREGS_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_OLD_MM_KGDB_BREAKPOINT_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_interface)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-interface.c

  gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-registry.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=i686 -ffreestanding -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -fno-common -msoft-float -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNVRM -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=9629  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_IRQ_HANDLER_WITH_PTREGS_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_OLD_MM_KGDB_BREAKPOINT_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_registry)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-registry.c

  gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv-i2c.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=i686 -ffreestanding -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -fno-common -msoft-float -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNVRM -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=9629  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_IRQ_HANDLER_WITH_PTREGS_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_OLD_MM_KGDB_BREAKPOINT_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_i2c)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv-i2c.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c

  ld -m elf_i386   -r -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-kernel.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

make -rR -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3/scripts/Makefile.modpost

  scripts/mod/modpost -m  -i /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3/Module.symvers -I /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Module.symvers -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Module.symvers /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o

/bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [__modpost] Error 127

make[2]: *** [modules] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629.ebuild, line 173:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 510:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux clean module.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

my xorg.conf looks like this:

```
Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Card        "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

EndSection
```

and that's my make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="3dnow X ace aiglx alsa amarok amuled arts bluetooth branding cdr css dvd

     ffmpeg firefox -gnome -gtk gif gimpprint gstreamer hal imagemagick irc jack jpeg kde

     lame mp3 mpeg msn musicbrainz nvidia nvidia-drivers obex ogg opengl pdf

     png qt qt3 rar rtc samba scanner usb videos vorbis win32codecs wma xine -xinerama"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ "

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

#ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

LINGUAS="de"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

My kernel was made with genkernel.

I suppose it's a pretty stupid thing i am doing wrong, but i have no clue what  :Wink: Last edited by haukew on Wed Dec 06, 2006 9:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## whig

Follow the nvidia readme about configuring xorg.conf - you need to load the glx module for instance.

----------

## richfish

 *haukew wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  scripts/mod/modpost -m  -i /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3/Module.symvers -I /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Module.symvers -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Module.symvers /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o
> 
> ...

 

You probably need to do "make modules" in your kernel source directory.  /usr/src/linux does point to the sources for the kernel you are currently running, right?

----------

## haukew

first thanks for your answers, yes, the symlink is correct:

```
uname -a

Linux hauke_gentoo 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Mon Dec 4 20:15:29 CET 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ GNU/Linux

cd /usr/src/

ls -l

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Dec  4 19:11 linux -> linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Dec  5 16:37 linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3
```

and sorry about not posting the complete xorg.conf, i already enabled the "glx" and disabled the "dri"

```
Section "Module"

        Load "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

#      Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "speedo"

EndSection

```

ok, i went to /usr/src/linux and started "make modules" and i can at least emerge the driver now

i will restart now, maybe it works  :Smile: 

----------

## haukew

Hm...ok, it seems to work - but only partially again.

glxgears starts but with only ~600 fps - looking at cedega reveals:

```
Video Card

     Manufractor Mesa project

     Type Mesa GLX Indirect
```

when i click "info" it says:

 *Quote:*   

> Your OpenGL drivers do not seem to be setup correctly. [...]

 

Does this mean my glx is rendered indirectly?

my xorg.conf is (this time the complete one):

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Layout0"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "freetype"

   # Load "xtt"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Card        "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## richfish

 *haukew wrote:*   

> Hm...ok, it seems to work - but only partially again.
> 
> glxgears starts but with only ~600 fps - looking at cedega reveals:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

What does "eselect opengl list" report?

----------

## haukew

```
eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

choosing xorg/x11 gives me uaccelerated 3d, choosing nvidia gives me:

```
glxinfo

glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data
```

[edit] switching to /usr/lib shows me that libnvidia-tls.so.1 doesn't even exist...

```
cd /usr/lib

ls -l | grep nvidia

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      37 Dec  6 12:42 libGL.so -> //usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      41 Dec  6 12:42 libGLcore.so -> //usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so

```

[edit2] ah, i see, it is in /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls

```
cd  /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/

ls -l

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   25 Dec  6 12:08 libnvidia-tls.so -> libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9631

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   25 Dec  6 12:08 libnvidia-tls.so.1 -> libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9631

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2324 Dec  6 12:08 libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9631

```

still this doesn't change anything...  :Sad: 

----------

## richfish

Does /etc/ld.so.conf include /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib?  Maybe you just need to run "env-update ; etc-update && ldconfig".  And if you use prelinking, "prelink -aq".

----------

## haukew

Thanks, but it did not help. Error is the same...

This is the Terminal-Output i get while starting X:

```
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec  6 20:10:09 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

dlopen: libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwertz)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+de" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 

symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
```

and this is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux hauke_gentoo 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Wed Dec 6 09:39:39 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 05 December 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec  6 20:11:18 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 1043,815a rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0050 card 1043,815a rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0052 card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,005a card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,005b card 1043,815a rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0053 card 1043,815a rev f2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0055 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0057 card 1043,8141 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0391 card 1462,0451 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:08:0: chip 1102,0004 card 1102,0051 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:08:1: chip 1102,7003 card 1102,0040 rev 03 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:08:2: chip 1102,4001 card 1102,0010 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0200 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd30fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:13:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd2ffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0391) rev 161, Mem @ 0xd0000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0xd1000000/24, I/O @ 0xa000/7, BIOS @ 0xd2000000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd3004000 - 0xd30047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd3100000 - 0xd3100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd3101000 - 0xd3101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd3102000 - 0xd3102fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd201ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd3004000 - 0xd30047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd3100000 - 0xd3100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd3101000 - 0xd3101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd3102000 - 0xd3102fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd201ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd3004000 - 0xd30047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd3100000 - 0xd3100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd3101000 - 0xd3101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd3102000 - 0xd3102fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd201ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

dlopen: libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9631

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-9631  Thu Nov  9 17:39:58 PST 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd3004000 - 0xd30047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd3100000 - 0xd3100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd3101000 - 0xd3101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd3102000 - 0xd3102fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd201ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd3004000 - 0xd30047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd3100000 - 0xd3100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd3101000 - 0xd3101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd3102000 - 0xd3102fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd201ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7600 GT at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.18.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CMO CMC 19" AD (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): CMO CMC 19" AD (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd3004000 - 0xd30047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd3100000 - 0xd3100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd3101000 - 0xd3101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd3102000 - 0xd3102fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd201ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [36] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [37] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Damage Notification Manager" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Kernel RC Handler" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwertz)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+de" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

----------

## haukew

hm...the main error causing it all seems to be 

```
libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data
```

How can i make libnvidia-tls.so.1 to handle TLS data?

----------

## haukew

lol - i got it  :Smile: 

i guess i was right with the "pretty stupid" in my first post - the solution for my entire problem was that the files libnvidia-tls.so.1.[driver version] in the directories /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls and /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/no-tls simply were interchanged...so i only had to copy them over - now it works perfectly

if anybody else gets the error, this helped me:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Libnvidia-tls

```
mv /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8762 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8762.bak && mv /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8762 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8762 && mv /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8762.bak /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8762
```

you have to set 1.0.8762 to the correct values, of course.

the wiki says, the error comes from several times re-emerging the nvidia-driver.

Thanks for helping, whig and richfish  :Smile: 

----------

